
Possible Pentagon destruction of evidence in NSA leak case probed - j_baker
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2015/06/15/269866/possible-pentagon-destruction.html
======
bediger4000
_The group accuses senior officials within the inspector general’s office –
including those with the general counsel’s office – of attempting to water
down or change findings in whistleblower investigations because of fear of
political controversy._

It's a little hard to tell without a close reading of the article, but the
_alleged_ destruction of evidence was done by the Office of Special Counsel
and unspecified inspectors general offices, not Thomas Drake or his lawyers.
That is, the people in charge of whistleblowing cases did the evidence
destruction, probably in response to bad PR.

This is infuriating on several levels. It seems like if Drake hadn't gotten
sympathetic press coverage and public support, the DoJ would have tried to
railroad him on espionage charges. Future leakers take note: be photogenic and
sympathetic! Second, it's the damn prosecutors (I think). If you've got a
case, make it in court, fair and square. It's the American Way. Anything else
is just cowardly. Third, if any ordinary person (non-Lawyer or Judge or Law
Enforcement Officer) had destroyed evidence, there'd be hell to pay. I can't
see this as anything more than law enforcement taking care of their own.

